# Finally decided on and purchased my new DSLR- Sony a200



## Idaho21 (Dec 15, 2008)

After reading lots of reviews here and abroad, I finally decided on a Sony a200. I just ordered one brand new in the box, with a Sony 18-70mm lens, and all accessories for $434 shipped.

I was wondering how you guys and gals that own an a200 like them? 

What lenses do you prefer to use? I saw some good deals on Minolta Maxxum lenses, and they seem to get pretty good reviews. I am looking at getting a Minolta Maxxum 100-200mm lens.
Finally, what types of filters work well? I found a Carl Zeiss 3 piece kit that looked like it would work well. Being an avid shooter (guns and cameras), I know that Zeiss makes some quality stuff.

This is my first DSLR camera. I have only used P&S up to this point, and have never been really satisfied with the image quality I was able to achieve them. I can't wait to take my new a200 out and take some pics.


----------



## hollyqie1984 (Dec 15, 2008)

wish more good shots with your first DSLR


----------



## chrisburke (Dec 15, 2008)

<- wouldnt buy a sony DSLR... but thats a personal choice.. i prefer to go with the names that know photography... not someone who noticed that there was a big uprising in DSLR so they made one... you could have gotten a Nikon D40 for the same price, or cheaper (my D50 cost me 250 bucks)...


----------



## debvath (Dec 15, 2008)

I have a sony a100 and love it!  Got mine used at a really good price.  I already had minolta lenses so that was a plus, all I really needed was the body.


----------



## Overread (Dec 15, 2008)

chrisburke said:


> <- wouldnt buy a sony DSLR... but thats a personal choice.. i prefer to go with the names that know photography... not someone who noticed that there was a big uprising in DSLR so they made one... you could have gotten a Nikon D40 for the same price, or cheaper (my D50 cost me 250 bucks)...


 
Don't sony make Nikon camera sensors though?
I know there is a link between the two companies with regard to sensor manufacture or at least design


----------



## ShutterSpeed (Dec 15, 2008)

i suppose i'll have to give another look to the Sony's...i'm kind of stuck with the idea that a Nikon is going to be my best option


----------



## jwsciontc (Dec 15, 2008)

canon!

i checked out sony's new a line, not too bad, i loved the i think a350 or somethin which had the swiveling lcd screen, like my poershot s5 has


----------



## Sarin (Dec 15, 2008)

I brought a A200 about 3 months ago and am very pleased with it.  It won a stack of awards and is very reasonably priced.  It's the heaviest and biggest of the entry D-SLR's but not enough to notice and it's got everything that you need with the exception of live view.  I have another sony with live view and to be honest i never use it, certainly not worth the extra it costs you!  Some may say that there's a limited choice of lenses compared to Canon's or Nikon's but plenty of third party manufacturers make lenses with sony fittings.  Enjoy.


----------



## Idaho21 (Dec 15, 2008)

> Some may say that there's a limited choice of lenses compared to Canon's or Nikon's but plenty of third party manufacturers make lenses with sony fittings. Enjoy.



I found lenses made for the Sony A series by Sony, Minolta, Cosina, Sigma, Tamron, and Carl Zeiss (ouch. Have you priced these?:mrgreen. There seems to be quite a large selection. Not nearly as large as Nikon or Canon, but there are plenty available.


----------



## stsinner (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm just curious why you'd buy a camera from a company not known for cameras??  With my Nikon, for example, I can say that my Nikon body is compatible with all Nikon lenses made in the last 40 years, but you can't say that your Sony is compatible with such lenses, as they haven't existed but for the last few years..  

Why wouldn't you look at what the pros use and go with that, either high-end or low-end, but with decades of camera experience...  Pretty much Nikon, Canon or Pentax for serious photography..  I'm sure a Sony can take good pictures, as the sensor in my Nikon is a Sony, but as for accessories and history..Sony just doesn't have it.

If lamborghini made a gas barbeque grill tomorrow, I still wouldn't buy it, even that Lamborghinis are the shiznit-they don't know grills, parts will be expensive/rare..etc.......


----------



## Idaho21 (Dec 15, 2008)

Out of all of the cameras that I was interested in, the a200 fit the bill for my needs. I like a lot of features that it has, and it has gotten really good reviews.


----------



## mrodgers (Dec 15, 2008)

stsinner said:


> I'm just curious why you'd buy a camera from a company not known for cameras??  With my Nikon, for example, I can say that my Nikon body is compatible with all Nikon lenses made in the last 40 years, but you can't say that your Sony is compatible with such lenses, as they haven't existed but for the last few years..


As far as I know and have read (here on the forum) Sony bought out Minolta, so their camera division does have quite a lot of history, just as much as Nikon and Canon.  I've read they are compatible with Minolta lenses that have been made the last 40 years (or however long).

I just have other thoughts of Sony, as in every single Sony item I've purchased since my 10 disk CD changer for the car in 1990 has broken.

That CD changer is a different matter.  It's been through accidents, multiple drunken camping trips, and has played thousands and thousands of songs through 18 years and I still have it installed in my current car and it still never skips a beat.  It was the first multi-disk CD player to come out for the car.


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 15, 2008)

Yes, Sony purchased the technology from Minolta/Konica.
Minolta/Konica had two (I think) DSLR's before they got out of the camera business.
Sony decided to pick up the line and then use their own digital technology. They picked up an existing base of Maxxum/Dynax users and the technology around the hardware system (body mechanics and lenses).

Sony did manufacture CCD's for Nikon's DSLR cameras.

Minolta once had the largest line of AF lenses, and is one of the oldest AF lines. Sony has added their own, including some nice Carl Zeiss lenses.

My wife and I have Sony Alpha a100's, and we use all of her previous (used to have Maxxum 7000i / 5) Minolta AF lenses and flashes with that. 

The Sony is quiet nice for the price.


----------



## Ridge Meadows Photography (Dec 15, 2008)

Sorry but we are very proud owners of almost ALL Sony equipment and I have been using Sony for 12 years in my video production company .. in my personal opinion Sony is awesome .. reliable and as rugged as an ol' AK47.. We have small point and shoot cameras which have been unbeatable .. PD-170s and  Z1-U's that have been through battle zones and back and keep in ticking .. GVD-1000 and GV-HD700 ..playback units .. DSR-SR80 60Gb handy cams.. we just bought a new Alpha 200 plus 70x300 for my wife on Saturday which she absolutely LOVES .. and my fav has been a 2 yr old Sony DSCR-1 10.3 mg  which in my opinion is F$%#&@ ing amazing .. so Good on you .. you'll be very happy with the way Sony interchanges and works with all their other products ..


----------



## anubis404 (Dec 15, 2008)

Congrats on your first DSLR. Personally, I don't prefer Sony because of their lack of modern lenses, but with your first DSLR, the brand doesn't really matter. I had a blast with mine, hope you do too!


----------



## danman281 (Dec 15, 2008)

I knew this would create a brand name war. can't we all just get along?!? haha

congrats on your purchase!


----------



## Idaho21 (Dec 15, 2008)

I know what you mean. If I would have posted that I purchased a Nikon or Canon, everybody would be commenting on what a good choice I made.


----------



## Steph (Dec 16, 2008)

Idaho21 said:


> I know what you mean. If I would have posted that I purchased a Nikon or Canon, everybody would be commenting on what a good choice I made.



Don't worry too much. The Sony a200 is as good an entry dSLR as any offering from Nikon and Canon (and probably better value for money). If you are happy with its features and the way it fits in your hands, that's all that matters.


----------



## lukeap69 (Dec 16, 2008)

I have minolta af lenses which are working for A200, 50 f/1.4, 35-70 f/4 & 70-210 f/4. I can recommend these lenses as I have had good results with the A200 (my friend's camera - I use minolta film cameras).


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 16, 2008)

danman281 said:


> I knew this would create a brand name war. can't we all just get along?!? haha


That will happen 

The new kids on the block are always picked on.

Possibly Sony's Alpha a900 will change some minds.


----------



## andrew99 (Dec 16, 2008)

Congrats on the camera!  Don't let all these people rain on your parade, this camera is more than capable of taking great pics and you'll have a great time with it!


----------



## Shannon Leigh Studios (Dec 16, 2008)

Good lord!! Would you people get off it!! Idaho21 did not ask anyones opinion on the Sony camera, just asked the people who have Sony cameras to chime in on lenses. I have an A300 & love it. I sold my kit lens & purchased my Sigma 2.8 which I love as well. I purchased my Minolta 50mm lens for $100 & it takes great photos. My Tamron is a great long lens as well. There are lots of choices for your Sony! Do not let these people make you second guess your decision! Good luck!

PS~ You should check out this forum
http://www.dyxum.com/index.asp


----------



## jong (Dec 16, 2008)

one more thing, they say that a sony Dslr camera is not good, the fact that they dont even own one or tested one. my A350, meets my need, and i bet they can't tell the diff bet a picture taken buy a nikon, cannon or sony.


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 16, 2008)

Whatever you do ... do not settle for inexpensive lenses (except for a 50mm f1.7)

If you can ... read the reviews ... ask here on the forum, then spend the money.

There were two lenses that I lived with on my Canon nF-1 ... 90mm Macro and a 400mm f4.5.

With my Alpha a100, I am using a Sigma 50mm f2.8 Macro.
One day I would like to get a Sigma 300mm f4.0
I have a couple of zoom lenses but the quality is not what I was used to.

B+W make also make quality filters

... and get a solid tripod ... I am working on that one to (since I got rid of my 50lbs. Manfrotto)


----------



## Kendo (Dec 16, 2008)

Canon and Nikon were new at one time too. So what is the big deal? You don't have the confidence to buy something new and give it a try? How boring would it be if there was only two camera makers? That makes competition. Anyways, congrats on the purchase and post some pics when you get the chance. 
P.S. Sony did make the sensors for Nikon.


----------



## anubis404 (Dec 16, 2008)

Woa, calm down guys. All I said was that the Sony selection wasn't as large or well known as Canon or Nikon.


----------



## Dubious Drewski (Dec 16, 2008)

This thread is on the brink of a fiery explosion.

I'll just say: congrats on the purchase.  The 200 is a good pick. I personally would have saved a bit and got the 350, but that's just me.

Now go out and shoot some stuff! Show any doubters out there their place!


----------



## Idaho21 (Dec 17, 2008)

Sony fans :hug:: Nikon fans


----------



## amby (Dec 17, 2008)

hey friend i also looking for a good budget dslr which i will buy in the beginning of next year 
i think sony dslr have many shortcomings but still ..i dont prefer sony over other brands such a nikon and canon 

i have shortlisted 
d40 
d60
canon eos 1000d 

i hope more models will come up soon


----------



## Sibo04 (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey,
I have the sony a300 which is pretty much the the same and love it (haven't tried other brands so can't compare). Just got the DT 16-80mm Zeiss lens which so far is proving to be an awesome upgrade, though it means i'm prob sticking with sony now.


----------



## reg (Dec 17, 2008)

stsinner said:


> I'm just curious why you'd buy a camera from a company not known for cameras??



Since Sony builds Nikon's sensors, I know them quite well for cameras.

:thumbdown:


----------



## Idaho21 (Dec 17, 2008)

My new a200 just arrived via UPS about an hour ago. I'm going to charge the battery and take a couple of pics. I'll post them here shortly.


----------



## Sirashley (Dec 17, 2008)

I have to chime in here because I have used a Sony a200 for almost a year now. Let me tell you, for an entry level camera, you cannot get more for your money. I'll take the pepsi challenge any day of the week with a D60/80, XTi/XSi, or any other entry/mid level camera. It's not the camera guys, its the photographer, as all three companies, Sony, Nikon, and Canon, make entry level cameras capable of amazing photographs. 

I went with Sony first of all because it felt right in my hands. I have very large hands and the D60 felt like a midget camera in my hands. The XTi body felt cheap. Next, the control layout is freakin awesome on the Sony. After learning the controls, the buttons are positioned as such that you can fly through the settings, the XTi was second, and D60 third for me. Lastly, at the time I purchased the camera, the D60 was 749.99, the XTi was 649.99, and the a200 was 539.99. This was an absolute no brainer for me. Remember that this paragraph was entirely my opinion and why I chose Sony, not trying to bash Canon or Nikon.

Okay, as for the review... This camera has so many pros, that I really can't list them all. I have the kit lens, 17-70mm, and I have a tamron 18-200 (which is a freakin sweet walking lense.) Here are two pro's that I really thought Sony went all out on, first of all, BATTERY LIFE... Battery life is awesome on this camera. Next, the BATTERY PERCENTAGE METER, why haven't other electronic devices utilized this. The camera gives you an exact percentage of battery life left, and it's accurate and handy. Oh and lastly, the in-camera stabilizer is nice as you don't have to worry about lense's having it

Now for the cons: There is one major flaw with this camera. At high iso, there is a ton of noise. I would say that photos at 1600 iso are simply unusable without noise reduction software, and even then, its bad. While this would seem to really hamper the camera's performance in low light, you can overcome it and here's how. In low light, shoot at 800 at a little longer exposure. This can be done by hand and bracing the camera or with a tripod. I shot the inside of Alcatraz at iso 800 and given the great stabilizer in the camera, I was able to get some amazing photos. The built in stabilization really helps with camera shake during longer exposures. 
One other minor annoyance, the usb input is on the inside of the trap door for the flash card. This means that you have to leave the door open while connected to it and downloading photos. This leaves you at the risk of breaking the door off, soooooo, do what I did and buy a USB flash card reader if you don't already have one 

Now, I don't want to get off on a rant...LOL... You will love your a200, and if you have any questions on it, feel free to P.M. me and I'll try to answer them for you. So good luck, get out there and take some photos and tell us what you think...


----------



## supertrick_05 (Dec 17, 2008)

Sweet man, congrats! I too am looking to purchase a Sony DSLR...not sure if I wanna spend the extra to get the 350 or just say "hell with it, it's my first DSLR" and get the 200. 

Right now I have a Panasonic DMC-FZ30, which is a fine camera and has lots of features that DSLR's do, but I want exchangeable lenses...and I want better picture quality that you can't get outside of DSLR's.


----------



## Saddlebreds4me (Dec 17, 2008)

Congrats and good luck with your new DSLR!  Forget who made it and go out and have fun with it!


----------



## Idaho21 (Dec 17, 2008)

Here is a quick pic that I took in B&W. My favorite drink- Johnnie Walker Gold Label.
I really need to read the manual and learn all of the features and functions of this camera. I'll post some more pics once I get familiar with it. I really like all of the detail on close ups. This was with the kit lens 17-70mm.


----------



## supertrick_05 (Dec 18, 2008)

Sirashley said:


> It's not the camera guys, its the photographer, as all three companies, Sony, Nikon, and Canon, make entry level cameras capable of amazing photographs.


Agreed x10!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## lids369 (Dec 18, 2008)

im might get a sony but i hope they dont pull out like they did with sacd's and they are doing to with blu-rays.


----------



## Dagwood56 (Dec 19, 2008)

If Sony had purchased Minolta and kept the Minolta name for the cameras, many people would probably not have a problem the "brand" of the camera. I have been drooling over the Sony A100 for the past two years - FINALLY got a nice cash gift from some relatives and was able to pick up a brand new A100 body on e-bay. Too bad the weather has turned so crappy here in the northeast and I'm still recovering from  some medical issues so I haven't had much of a chance to try it out, but I'm enjoying it just the same and the shots I have taken so far have turned out nicely. The best part is - my husband and I both use  Minolta film cameras and had a variety of lenses that will all work with the Sony series of cameras.   Enjoy your your new toy. It's a good camera.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Dec 19, 2008)

They're ok cameras, it's just that the ergonomics are the worst in the business next to Olympus.


----------



## mitsugirly (Jan 18, 2009)

Idaho21 said:


> I was wondering how you guys and gals that own an a200 like them?



Well, you have owned this camera now for over a month. I just bought a Sony a300 and was wondering how you are enjoying your camera over the last month? Have you managed to buy anything for it yet? Lense, filters, anything? I would love to hear your views on it by now.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 18, 2009)

Idaho21 said:


> What lenses do you prefer to use? I saw some good deals on Minolta Maxxum lenses, and they seem to get pretty good reviews. I am looking at getting a Minolta Maxxum 100-200mm lens.



Have you figured out what lenses you want ?

I assume that you got the standard kit with the SAL1870 lens. How do you like the focal length ?

I just picked up the Minolta Maxxum 28-135mm f4-4.5.
It it the sharpest zoom lens I have ever had.


----------



## OldBrit (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi everyone, just joined today and posted my intro at http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/welcomes-introductions/153146-just-arrived.html

Having not held a camera in anger for many years now I'm going through the memory cell recall process; shutter speeds, ISO, exposure etc.

What I do recall is that Minolta made fantastic cameras at a reasonable price. When Sony acquired Minolta they basically re-packaged the Minolta 5D/7D as the A100 with a few Sony added features like moving from 6 MegaPixels to 10 MegaPixels. Why members that own other brands of camera would criticize someone for buying a Sony is beyond me. Maybe it's brand loyalty.

Anyway, my question is this. Does anyone happen to know if the A100 supports mirror locking? I read thru the manual, until my Great Dane puppy ate it, and didn't see any reference. I'm particularly interested in macro shots so it would be helpful if I could reduce shake by locking the mirror before I commit. If not, does anyone have any experience as to whether this is really an issue in modern DSLR's.

Thanks for your time!
Peter


----------



## KD5NRH (Jan 19, 2009)

supertrick_05 said:


> Sweet man, congrats! I too am looking to purchase a Sony DSLR...not sure if I wanna spend the extra to get the 350 or just say "hell with it, it's my first DSLR" and get the 200.



Shop around.  One of the guys here just got either a 300 or 350 with the 18-70 and a longer zoom (75-300?) for $600 shipped.  I'll have to ask him where he ordered it from, since that's barely more than I paid for my 200 with only the 18-70 back in August.

As for battery life, I think I've gotten it down to 68% once, while experimenting with bouncing/diffusing the popup flash and generally doing inefficient things for a couple of hours.  They really got it right on that count; running hotshoe flash or radio triggers, it should be able to go quite a long time without a fresh battery.


----------



## KD5NRH (Jan 19, 2009)

OldBrit said:


> I read thru the manual, until my Great Dane puppy ate it, and didn't see any reference.



Sony eSupport - DSLR-A100 - Manuals / Specs / Warranty

User Guide at the bottom of the page goes to a PDF copy.  AFAIK, the 100 doesn't have a mirror lock feature, but the later Alphas with live view would have to.


----------



## pez (Jan 19, 2009)

KD5NRH said:


> Sony eSupport - DSLR-A100 - Manuals / Specs / Warranty
> 
> User Guide at the bottom of the page goes to a PDF copy. AFAIK, the 100 doesn't have a mirror lock feature, but the later Alphas with live view would have to.


 Get any photos of those UFO's over there in Stephenville lately?


----------



## Enough Already (Jan 19, 2009)

Personally, I would have asked the original question before I made a final decision. Finding out that they are crap from current owners after paying for one would be a little too late. Fortunately the feed  back has been positive and you sound happy with your purchase, thats the main thing. At least all those older lenses will work and you will have IS with them too. Cant say that for Canon or Nikon.


----------



## OldBrit (Jan 19, 2009)

KD5NRH said:


> Sony eSupport - DSLR-A100 - Manuals / Specs / Warranty
> 
> User Guide at the bottom of the page goes to a PDF copy.  AFAIK, the 100 doesn't have a mirror lock feature, but the later Alphas with live view would have to.



Thanks KD, I downloaded and printed a new copy. I guess I'll have to buy my wife a new ink cartridge now. I'm hoping the lack of a mirror lock will not induce any shake when taking some high mag macro shots.

I've just picked up a Minolta bellows unit with a 50mm f1.7 MD lens. The unit has a MD/MA adapter ring. It hasn't arrived yet but I'm keen to see how it works out.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 19, 2009)

OldBrit, if you use the 2sec Self Timer it will lock the mirror as soon as you hit the shutter button ... then trigger the shutter 2 sec later.
I use this when I am shooting with longer shutter speeds.

Note: I think the 2s timer is available in P, A, S, and M modes.


----------



## OldBrit (Jan 19, 2009)

dxqcanada said:


> OldBrit, if you use the 2sec Self Timer it will lock the mirror as soon as you hit the shutter button ... then trigger the shutter 2 sec later.
> I use this when I am shooting with longer shutter speeds.
> 
> Note: I think the 2s timer is available in P, A, S, and M modes.



Now that is a great idea. I recall that the A100 supports the 2 second timer and I'm working in S mode currently.

I have another, unrelated, question which may seem really dumb. As a newcomer to this forum I am trying to learn how to navigate. When I logged onto this site earlier I wanted to list all my posts (two in my case!) so that I could check on replies. I had great trouble doing this. I finally managed to get a list via my profile but I wasn't easy. Am I missing something here? Is it just a case of unfamiliar terminology? Help would be appreciated and I'll promise not to thread jump again.

Peter


----------



## KD5NRH (Jan 19, 2009)

pez said:


> Get any photos of those UFO's over there in Stephenville lately?



No, I'd have to turn off the IS to make them appear to move 

I have thought about getting some photos of our police next time they spend a couple of hours gawking at tower lights trying to decide if those are flying around or not.


----------



## skieur (Jan 19, 2009)

stsinner said:


> I'm just curious why you'd buy a camera from a company not known for cameras?? ...


 
Oh, Sony made one of the first portable video camera packs way back in 71, and the Mavica digital camera was probably the second produced after the Canon Xap Shot.  Their design and Alpha production team is directly from MINOLTA which produced some of the firsts in SLR film cameras.

So, Sony and their camera team have a considerable background in cameras.

skieur


----------



## KD5NRH (Jan 19, 2009)

OldBrit said:


> When I logged onto this site earlier I wanted to list all my posts (two in my case!) so that I could check on replies.



The easiest way is to beat the people in charge until they do whatever it is that adds a "View your posts" link.  Next best is to do Search>Advanced and enter your username in the author box.

Also, when you're in a thread you want to watch, you can go to the "Thread Tools" box just above the first post, and select "Subscribe."  It will give you a few options for notification, including immediate emails when someone replies to the thread.


----------



## Idaho21 (Jan 20, 2009)

Well, after a little over a month of owning my a200, and purchasing a few new lenses, I can say that I am totally satisfied with my purchase. I was looking for a beginner DSLR, and the a200 fits the bill well.
It is easy to learn and take pics with. I will probably upgrade down the road, but the a200 will take some great pics. The Minolta Maxxum lenses are fantastic. They are plentiful and really well built. The images are very sharp.
Here are some pics I've taken with the a200. I have posted many of them in other threads, but here are some of my personal favorites.


----------



## skieur (Jan 20, 2009)

As to some lenses, a 2.8 Sigma macro 18mm to 50mm is a good all around lens giving the 35mm equivalent of 27mm to 75mm.  That gives you a range from wide angle interior shots to portraits and extreme close-ups.

In the telephoto range, a fast lens with a low f. stop such as 2.8 comes with the disadvantage of added weight making it more difficult to hold still. The price is of course higher as well.  Moreover the Tamron 2.8 70mm to 200mm lens, for example loses image quality toward the far end of the zoom range and is not fast for autofocusing.  The Sigma equivalent has a very fast autofocus, but the image quality is not quite as good overall.

The 70mm to 300mm Sony G lens 4.5 to 5.6 (not to be confused with the kit lens which is 75 to 300)  seems very good.  It is not as fast as I would like but the quality is excellent. In 35mm terms this is 105mm to 450mm.
Filter size is 62mm which makes a polarizer cheaper than for a 72mm or greater size on a faster lens.  I have been pleasantly surprised to get useable shots under far less than ideal lighting and haze conditions.

skieur


----------



## inTempus (Jan 20, 2009)

I like Sony products.  If you're using your camera for your hobby, I don't think you've made a bad decision at all.  As far as consumer electronics go, Sony is a top player and they certainly have the deep pockets to make a quality product right out of the gate (just getting into the DSLR game).  They've been making sensors and other camera electronics for many-many years... so jumping on the DSLR bandwagon isn't much of a evolutionary step for them.

I love my little Sony Cybershot.  I still carry that little guy around in my pocket and it takes great pictures.


----------



## bdavis (Jan 20, 2009)

personally I would stick with Nikon or Canon but that's just personal preference. It's a bit of a bummer that the Sony's don't have many lenses available yet. They need to get on that ASAP if they want to compete...


----------



## fiveoboy01 (Jan 20, 2009)

I had a Sony DSC-F717 camera years ago, bought it new, the camera took maybe 2000 images and something got screwed up with it to where the screen would show a photo with a bunch of white lines through it.

That was my last Sony purchase.  But I'm sure that's not representative of everything they produce, and it looks like their line of DSLRs are good products.  Would I buy one no, but I wouldn't dissuade anyone else from at least trying one out and/or purchasing one if they liked the product.


----------



## sabbath999 (Jan 20, 2009)

OldBrit said:


> Thanks for your time!
> Peter



That emu avatar looks familiar.


----------



## skieur (Jan 20, 2009)

bdavis said:


> personally I would stick with Nikon or Canon but that's just personal preference. It's a bit of a bummer that the Sony's don't have many lenses available yet. They need to get on that ASAP if they want to compete...


 
Being able to chose between lens from Sony, Minolta, Zeiss, Tamron and Sigma for the Sony Alpha is hardly suffering.   

skieur


----------



## mitsugirly (Jan 21, 2009)

Idaho21 said:


> Well, after a little over a month of owning my a200, and purchasing a few new lenses, I can say that I am totally satisfied with my purchase. I was looking for a beginner DSLR, and the a200 fits the bill well.



So what lens did you end up going with?  I'm looking for a telephoto lens with a bit of zoom and was considering the minolta 100mm-300mm. What did you go with? It's obvious that you like the outcome.


----------



## jakedoza (Jan 21, 2009)

mmm... good luck with that.. I don't know how it will perform. It may be a great camera, but I do know about the Sony company... it sucks.. Iv'e spoken with Sony's support concerning different products and have never gotten anywhere with them. Sony does not stand behind their products and do not want to have anything to do with the consumer, or at leasts that is the way I have been treated by them. For that, I will pretty much never ever buy Sony anything.


----------



## Idaho21 (Jan 21, 2009)

> So what lens did you end up going with? I'm looking for a telephoto lens with a bit of zoom and was considering the minolta 100mm-300mm. What did you go with?



I have all of my lenses so far posted in my signature line. I purchased a Minolta Maxxum 100-300mm f4.5-5.6 AF off of eBay. I really like this lens so far, but I have only taken around 6-8 pics so far with it.


----------



## Enem178 (Jan 22, 2009)

I have a sony as my back up camera and I LOVE that camera!! It produces great images IMO. Enjoy your new camera!!


----------



## mitsugirly (Jan 22, 2009)

Idaho21 said:


> I have all of my lenses so far posted in my signature line. I purchased a Minolta Maxxum 100-300mm f4.5-5.6 AF off of eBay. I really like this lens so far, but I have only taken around 6-8 pics so far with it.



I'm glad to hear you are satisfied with it so far. I've been trying to get that lens all week. I've also tried ebay and have been outbid at the last moment 3x's...it's starting to tick me off   but I'll keep searching. I refuse to pay over $100 for it.


----------



## Idaho21 (Jan 22, 2009)

The same thing happened to me as well. I would be outbid with like 3-4 seconds left. I just used buy it now and got it for $135 shipped. It is a really nice lens.


----------



## mitsugirly (Jan 23, 2009)

Idaho21 said:


> The same thing happened to me as well. I would be outbid with like 3-4 seconds left. I just used buy it now and got it for $135 shipped. It is a really nice lens.




I haven't been home when the bidding ended...so I've been sniping the bids at 10 seconds. However, their bids were higher than my snipe bid.   I'll probably have to do the buy it now and just get it over with. There's been buy it nows from any where from $86 to $99. (There's a few around $130+)

Let me know when you've used yours more. I'd really like to know if you continue to think it was a wise choice.


----------

